# Wish me luck- Job interview.



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok so last week I applied for a job and they actually called me back. I have a job interview tomorrow morning!!! I am so excited! I really want to go back to work.. Wish me luck that I get the job.. I haven't worked since 2007!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Luck, luck, luck!

*hugs*

XoXoXo


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Sending good vibes your way. Hope that you get the job & it is a good job for you.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2012)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey... kock em'dead!!!!!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks TAM family =)... I did notice that when i went back to read over the job listing, the job has been pulled!


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Praying for you this morning!!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Prayers from Texas Brazos Valley! We're firmly behind you!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't worry dear.
You'll ace that interview and get the job tomorrow!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so nervous. I hate job interviews ha! =)


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I will let you guys know what happens after my interview.. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I think my interview went very well.. I did most of the talking. =).

They will have an answer by the 30th. There are getting through interviews, right now. I was told, however, that orientation starts on Feb 4th. And would be training on the day shift (So I am pretty sure I got the job!!

The interviewee before me (the door was slightly open and he was never told about orientation.)

I hate waiting!!! ugh


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds awesome.
lol stalking the job 

It's good to work every so often even if you don't need to.
It keeps you active in the SSN disability system.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Sounds awesome.
> lol stalking the job
> 
> It's good to work every so often even if you don't need to.
> It keeps you active in the SSN disability system.


 I need to work.. I am tired of being broke all the time.. I am a stay at home mom right now, and I need some adult interaction. I am going nuts!!! :banghead:


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck. Hope you are successful.
My son has his first job interview tomorrow. He's at college so it's just a part time job at Mcds. They pay quite well in the UK, so hopefully I won't be dishing out pocket money for much longer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I need to work.. I am tired of being broke all the time.. I am a stay at home mom right now, and I need some adult interaction. I am going nuts!!! :banghead:


I've usually worked at home since I had my younger two. But even so, I would go nearly every day to a community center a couple miles away that had play groups as well as parent groups. When the parents met for their groups, there was always child care provided. You could also see about volunteering at a place like a Y where if you worked the desk, you'd have child care provided for you. You'd also get a membership and be able to go to a Zumba class or something with kids in child care. Another option some people have mentioned on TAM with regards to dating, but it's certainly not limited to dating, is a meetup group. You should definitely try to get out to mom and kid swim lessons, story time at the library, programs at children's museums, etc. I used to live in an upscale town so your mileage may vary. But if you can't find what you need, create it! Oh right, a lot of people I knew went to MOPS. It's run by a church, but many people who didn't belong to the church went. It's okay to do this. Part of what they do is to benefit all moms, not to proselytize. You could even check with a faith-based organization to see if they have anyone with your interests who could visit you. When I was younger, in my rural town, I was routinely sent out for tea visits with the older folks who might get lonely, and sometimes when I had to babysit my foster siblings at night, the older folks would come over after the kids were in bed, with a cribbage board and a tub of ice cream, lol. 

Don't be embarrassed at carting around what looks like gear for a 10-day trek. Your mobility is worth any comments people might dole out. lol. I used to go everywhere with my kids, 10 day bike trip, no problem!

Anyhow, even if you don't work, to keep this post in line with topic, it's good to keep in practice in an environment in which you would like to work, and to help your kids practice knowing that usually any competent adult can take care of their immediate needs.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

best of luck  *all bits crossed


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

So????


----------

